# Sony introduces the PS5 controller, the DualSense



## fafaffy (Apr 7, 2020)

That controller looks... ugly? Something I expect from a third party tbh.
But maybe I'll grow into it.


----------



## skullkeeper94 (Apr 7, 2020)

I've never been more attracted to an object in my life


----------



## Mythical (Apr 7, 2020)

Not really feeling it. Even outside the color scheme. Plus the buttons look, idk off somehow? I really would love just a slightly thicker ps4 controller for people with bigger hands. Everything else was spot on for ps4 controllers imo


----------



## Chary (Apr 7, 2020)

Just as with all new first-party controllers, I'm excited to try the dpad!


----------



## ploggy (Apr 7, 2020)

It's getting closer and closer to... 



Spoiler


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks like it will fit in my giant hands comfortably. o3o


----------



## digipimp75 (Apr 7, 2020)

it looks like a Chinese knockoff of what the actual PS5 controller will look like


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks like they cut out the bottom from a PS4 controller and just put whatever prototype PS5 controller they thought fits the best on the top.



ploggy said:


> It's getting closer and closer to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, the PlayStation croissant.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 7, 2020)

I luv playstn and wil get a PS5 and I'm sure this wil feel the best controller for games ever made but the shape buttons really look better in color


----------



## yusuo (Apr 7, 2020)

Here's the black one


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 7, 2020)

yusuo said:


> Here's the black one


Better. Gimme that.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2020)

yusuo said:


> Here's the black one


That looks amazingly better.

The white one looks like it's trying to look futuristic ala the year 2000.


----------



## Chary (Apr 7, 2020)

yusuo said:


> Here's the black one


I don't think this is real? Why wouldn't Sony show it alongside the white. Or is this a photoshop ?



> Now, let’s talk about the colors. Traditionally our base controllers have a single color. As you can see, we went a different direction this time around, and decided on a two-toned design. Additionally, we changed the position of the light bar that will give it an extra pop. On DualShock 4, it sat on the top of the controller; now it sits at each side of the touch pad, giving it a slightly larger look and feel.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 7, 2020)

Chary said:


> I don't think this is real? Why wouldn't Sony show it alongside the white. Or is this a photoshop ?


 That one's fan made


----------



## RivenMain (Apr 7, 2020)

The skin around the handles I'm gonna guarantee will fall off with wear and tear. That's what would happen with the custom mod ones. I made my control sticks custom modded to come off and be changable. If their keeping with the same sticks that deteriorate with use too Idk if it's compatible with ps4 games it might be compatible with a ps4 controller.

edit: Oh the black's a fan edit i was thinking it was really woo~


----------



## yusuo (Apr 7, 2020)

Chary said:


> I don't think this is real? Why wouldn't Sony show it alongside the white. Or is this a photoshop ?


Found it on reddit on the playstation sub, I think it's an accurate representation although I can't speak for it legitimacy


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 7, 2020)

so by this i think we could be looking at a sexy shiny white console


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2020)

I hope you can change the battery pack yourself like with the Series X controller.


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 7, 2020)

yusuo said:


> Here's the black one


Now that’s a step up in aesthetics. The OP one looks like the Wish version


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 7, 2020)

Interesting. I guess it is a starter. Maybe they will have colour controllers at the fall when PS5 release ? I hope so. A black or other is prefer. A white can be dull, yellowish and dirty easy.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 7, 2020)

I freaking *LOVE* it.  Would perfectly match my PC case with red highlights instead of blue.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 7, 2020)

RivenMain said:


> The skin around the handles I'm gonna guarantee will fall off with wear and tear. That's what would happen with the custom mod ones. I made my control sticks custom modded to come off and be changable. If their keeping with the same sticks that deteriorate with use too Idk if it's compatible with ps4 games it might be compatible with a ps4 controller.
> 
> edit: Oh the black's a fan edit i was thinking it was really woo~


The skin may fall off unless it's actually a part of the shell. Something like Razers Viper mouse.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks bad, hope it goes the way of the PS3 Boomerang and Sony pulls a "jk, guys, here's the real thing that is actually a controller, not a Tesla look alike"


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 7, 2020)

The buttons and the dpad scare me. That picture really makes them look like they'd be touch buttons rather than physical. 

Also, if you swap the left joystick and dpad it looks like a third party Switch Pro controller.


----------



## IncredulousP (Apr 7, 2020)

I like how it looks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 7, 2020)

oh god they have resurrected that terrible design first shown for the ps3 ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 7, 2020)

I definitely don't like the two toned white and black design, looks bad IMO, but I like the overall shape I think. It looks like a PS4 controller ate a bunch and got fat lol.

A black and grey design would be nicer, or something along those lines, so I hope that's an option  

I'm super interested in those adaptive triggers though, it's such an interesting idea that I think could actually see a lot of decent use.


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 7, 2020)

This thing just sounds expensive and with a ton of complex parts that might break easily. I couldn't imagine something like this lasting for more than a week in the hands of a child. Probably each one will retail for $99.99.


----------



## grey72 (Apr 7, 2020)

It looks like a fan render from one of those fan concept showcase videos. No bad TBH, a bit too futuristic-looking perhaps.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 7, 2020)

It looks like Fisher-Price's My First Game Controller...


----------



## tlgf_s (Apr 7, 2020)

This seems like a 50/50 to people liking it, to me this seems super exciting and cool design, the color scheme may be a bit.. ug- idk. but it's damn sexy to my eyes. very pleased by it.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 7, 2020)

OK let's rename the playstation controller - the PP - playstation panda


----------



## tiamat999 (Apr 7, 2020)

I miss start and select so much


----------



## Ericzander (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm very thankful for USB-C. The built in mic is neat too. But it's ugly. I know that the second I get the system I'll get used to it and maybe even grow to love it. But boy oh boy right now it looks ugly.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 7, 2020)

tiamat999 said:


> I miss start and select so much


It boggles my mind why they attempted to break from that. I habitually refer to them as start and select (or back on Xbox). I actually don't know anyone who calls them by their newly designated titles. Hell, I'm not even sure what they are on the Xbox.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 7, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> I'm very thankful for USB-C. The built in mic is neat too. But it's ugly. I know that the second I get the system I'll get used to it and maybe even grow to love it. But boy oh boy right now it looks ugly.


I wouldn't say ugly but looks unfinished - wher is ther trademark color shape buttons looks like I'll be needing to buy a pack of felt tips


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 7, 2020)

Oh my god. This is the biggest deviation I've seen from Sony!


----------



## Viri (Apr 7, 2020)

It's like Sony tried to copy the Xbone controller, but didn't want to seem like they were trying to copy the Xbone controller. It looks pretty damn fugly. The only positive I can see is that they added USB-C, but if they didn't add that, I'd think something is wrong with them.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2020)

No
(that will be my only reaction to this)


----------



## wonkeytonk (Apr 7, 2020)

It finally looks different from the other 4 PS controllers lol


----------



## Lazyboss (Apr 7, 2020)

Really terrible design, and the most important buttons not coloured, look off.
Replace the white and black to red and blue and you will have Mario controller.


----------



## Flame (Apr 7, 2020)

love it. give to me baby.



cant wait to have my Cheetos hands on them.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2020)

I like the physical design but not so much of a fan of the panda colour scheme. The all black mockup looks so much better. 

But who cares what the controller looks like honestly? Bring on the games


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2020)

I also had flashbacks of the boomerang upon seeing that.

Now I stopped retching it does not immediately send "run away" to me like some of the weird and wonderful stuff Sega's controller division did after discovering crack during the Sega Saturn. To that end going to have to touch it first, though I am not expecting too much there.
I also wonder at the dpad but it is not like anybody is going to give me a nice microswitched thing any time soon.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 7, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I like the physical design but not so much of a fan of the panda colour scheme. The all black mockup looks so much better.
> 
> But who cares what the controller looks like honestly? Bring on the games


In all, we went through several concepts and hundreds of mockups over the last few years before we settled on this final design - said by sony lol


----------



## HideoKojima (Apr 7, 2020)

I think they bought this in bulk from Google, since stadia wasn't a success


----------



## donaldgx (Apr 7, 2020)

It's like they tried to be 'cool'/'modern', and failed miserably at it.
keep it as a single color and it will be much better (like the edited black controller).


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Apr 7, 2020)

Chary said:


> Just as with all new first-party controllers, I'm excited to try the dpad!


Xbox one controller dpad, best dpad. Change my mind.


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 7, 2020)

Ugh guess they didn't learn about the baclash regarding the d pad with Nintendo


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 7, 2020)

It looks like the protype for the PSP:


----------



## cearp (Apr 7, 2020)

looks interesting... just a curvier ps4 controller with microphones. cool.
of course there will be more color choices, which is good. that white one looks strange.



> For the buttons, you’ll notice there is no longer a “Share” button as we had with DualShock 4. Don’t worry – it’s not going away. In fact, we’ve built upon the success of our industry-first Share button to bring you a new “Create” button feature.


you mean you just renamed the button, no big deal lol


----------



## Chary (Apr 7, 2020)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> Xbox one controller dpad, best dpad. Change my mind.


Certainly: The Xbox One Elite dpad. Top tier dpad. Just as good if not better than the Vita’s.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 7, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I like the physical design but not so much of a fan of the panda colour scheme. The all black mockup looks so much better.
> 
> But who cares what the controller looks like honestly? Bring on the games



I care, actually. The DS4 was undoubtedly the most uncomfortable controller I've ever used. Sony and their estranged controller designs are why I've never really been big on the Playstation brand.


----------



## Lodad (Apr 7, 2020)

fafaffy said:


> That controller looks... ugly? Something I expect from a third party tbh.
> But maybe I'll grow into it.


Oh god think of how ugly the third party controllers will be.

EDIT: Wait why wouldn't it include the extra grip buttons that you have to pay $30 to add to the DS4?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 7, 2020)

Imo, it doesn't look too comfortable to hold, but dunno, would have to try to say about it.


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Damn, really was hoping for the one that was supposed to have had a screen but I guess this will be the year when you can’t tell systems apart ..  can’t wait for the tower design to follow


----------



## Lodad (Apr 7, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> Damn, really was hoping for the one that was supposed to have had a screen but I guess this will be the year when you can’t tell systems apart ..  can’t wait for the tower design to follow


Oh, that'll be their premium edition controller that will come out a year later I'm sure and it'll cost $20 or $40 more than a standard controller.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 7, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 202993​
> Get ready for the next generation of gaming controllers. The DualShock controller has come a long way, but now Sony is ready to introduce its successor, the newly revealed DualSense. Taking the best of "what gamers love" about the DualShock 4, and adding newer, better features and design, the DualSense will feature haptic feedback, an in-built mic, and adaptive triggers. This new controller will also no longer feature a "Share" button, as it has been replaced by something called the "Create" button. Sony promises more information about this function in the future, closer to launch.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah crap I'm a big DualShock fan, this looks bad, id probably faster switch to using an xbox controller.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 7, 2020)

"uhh let's see here. nintendo is putting some weird but surprisingly neat patented tech in their consoles. let's patent something that makes even less linguistic sense than hd rumble. er... how about 3d audio or something?" _what on earth does 3d audio even mean_
but seriously. although stuff like the built-in mic and "adaptive triggers" (whatever the hell that even means, I assume it's basically analog triggers designed to get stiffer the further they're pressed, which sounds annoying more than anything) is neat... this is pretty much the same controller with slight design tweaks for the fifth (more than that counting the redesigns) time.
plus it makes me think they're literally designing what they make around what the competition does- the unexpected tech of nintendo and the controller designs of the xbox line.
oh also why is haptic feedback (aka rumble with a fancier name) being used as a selling point? modern first-party controllers basically all have rumble now.
i'm no hater, but sony appears to be running out of ideas here.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 7, 2020)

getting some boomerang flashbacks with how odd the design feels. either all white or all black would feel so much better


----------



## TangentingTangerines (Apr 7, 2020)

Besides the haptic feedback (which I'm guessing just means Sony's version of HD Rumble) and the adaptive triggers, it feels like there's nothing this controller can do that the Dualshock 4 couldn't.  At least DS4 added the touchpad so they had an excuse to not make Ps3 controllers compatible on PS4.  Hopefully with the PS4 backwards compatibility, that'll extend to controllers, though I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 7, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> getting some boomerang flashbacks with how odd the design feels. either all white or all black would feel so much better


Honestly at this point I'm hoping they do something crazy like the boomerang at some point.
Basically the only time the core design has significantly changed between PlayStation controllers was between the original and the Dual Analog, which was basically the same thing but with analog sticks. After that, it's just "cram more tech in there and slightly change the shape, and maybe add more absurd input methods".
Not saying they're bad (they're great) but they're just... tweaks and improvements to the same thing every time.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 7, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> "uhh let's see here. nintendo is putting some weird but surprisingly neat patented tech in their consoles. let's patent something that makes even less linguistic sense than hd rumble. er... how about 3d audio or something?" _what on earth does 3d audio even mean_
> but seriously. although stuff like the built-in mic and "adaptive triggers" (whatever the hell that even means, I assume it's basically analog triggers designed to get stiffer the further they're pressed, which sounds annoying more than anything) is neat... this is pretty much the same controller with slight design tweaks for the fifth (more than that counting the redesigns) time.
> plus it makes me think they're literally designing what they make around what the competition does- the unexpected tech of nintendo and the controller designs of the xbox line.
> oh also why is haptic feedback (aka rumble with a fancier name) being used as a selling point? modern first-party controllers basically all have rumble now.
> i'm no hater, but sony appears to be running out of ideas here.


Calm down its only a controller I really don't kno what you expect so different - im sure the extras they hav put in are enough difference to make it stand out and end of the day it's about feel and comfort not originality


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 7, 2020)

TangentingTangerines said:


> Besides the haptic feedback (which I'm guessing just means Sony's version of HD Rumble) and the adaptive triggers, it feels like there's nothing this controller can do that the Dualshock 4 couldn't.  At least DS4 added the touchpad so they had an excuse to not make Ps3 controllers compatible on PS4.  Hopefully with the PS4 backwards compatibility, that'll extend to controllers, though I'm not holding my breath.


Haptic feedback is literally another, techy-sounding term for rumble.
_Regular_ rumble.
Sony is advertising a feature that first party controllers have had for years.
Also... wow, I did not know they didn't support PS3 controllers on the PS4. The touchpad doesn't seem to be the most integral thing in the world for major games (aka almost nothing actually required it), so it's kind of dumb.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


> Calm down its only a controller I really don't kno what you expect so different - im sure the extras they hav put in are enough difference to make it stand out and end of the day it's about feel and comfort not originality


dude I'm perfectly calm
any time new info comes out, debate and ridicule is to be expected, not obnoxiously silenced
feel and comfort matters but honestly this doesn't even seem like it'll improve on that front


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 202993​
> Get ready for the next generation of gaming controllers. The DualShock controller has come a long way, but now Sony is ready to introduce its successor, the newly revealed DualSense. Taking the best of "what gamers love" about the DualShock 4, and adding newer, better features and design, the DualSense will feature haptic feedback, an in-built mic, and adaptive triggers. This new controller will also no longer feature a "Share" button, as it has been replaced by something called the "Create" button. Sony promises more information about this function in the future, closer to launch.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Sony is finally making controllers for those who have hands larger than a child hah

I'm excited to see how it feels once it's offically released


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 8, 2020)

Is it made in CHI Nah..  Meh looks like a Amazon ps4 pad


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 8, 2020)

tbhi hope they make a single color one be it white or black, i dont like the dual color, also looks 90% like ds4 with a renamed share button and the handles look abit longer.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 8, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> tbhi hope they make a single color one be it white or black, i dont like the dual color, also looks 90% like ds4 with a renamed share button and the handles look abit longer.


and it's thiccer and has tech buzzwords crammed up the ass so that people don't realize they're just reusing things as selling points and adding in random crud


----------



## Dubbicakes (Apr 8, 2020)

Huh, neat. They basically took Xbox grips and fitted them over a PS4 controller design. I'm down, Xbox One controllers are comfy.
I'm really excited about what's going on underneath though. =]


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 8, 2020)

Color aside, it could have been some pretty neat motion controllers, if they were cut in half.


----------



## burial (Apr 8, 2020)

PS controllers were always garbage IMO....so bad that I could never get into the PS brand.

Well the OG PSX controller was ok, just a SNES controller with 2 extra shoulders.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 8, 2020)

burial said:


> PS controllers were always garbage IMO....so bad that I could never get into the PS brand.
> 
> Well the OG PSX controller was ok, just a SNES controller with 2 extra shoulders.


as a nintendo fanboy I can say that they're decent but they have basically zero originality at this point
after the dual analog, every "new" controller was the same thing but tweaked a bit and with a new, pointless function crammed into it


----------



## TerminatR (Apr 8, 2020)

The dual nonsense.

why can't this just be DS5?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2020)

Wish they had it in another color


----------



## DuoForce (Apr 8, 2020)

Damn Sony is stepping up their game, love the controller!


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 8, 2020)

Might not be the final product.
I'm sure they're just teasing the gamers to see how they react to their tryouts.

Myself, I don't like it.


----------



## WiiCurious (Apr 8, 2020)

How is this news?
Every Playstation controller has looked exactly the same since the original DualShock.

You can shift the buttons a millimeter to the left or right, but we all know exactly how it's going to feel when playing this thing.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Apr 8, 2020)

Chary said:


> Certainly: The Xbox One Elite dpad. Top tier dpad. Just as good if not better than the Vita’s.


Yep, indeed.

How've you been? It's been what 4 years?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Apr 8, 2020)

is the dpad good though


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 8, 2020)

The white controller makes me think of the Wii and the basic 8 GB Wii U; horrendous.

Gimme black. Or gold - that's the DualShock 4 controller I've been using for years.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 8, 2020)

this thing looks god awful
 besides being ugly AF those buttons look   really shallow
like they will have  no travel or clickiness to them

it;s just so so ... UGLY
it has very boxy look to it, it reminds me of the Ouya controller

are we sure this is not a belated April fools joke?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 8, 2020)

weatMod said:


> this thing looks god awful
> besides being ugly AF those buttons look   really shallow
> like they will have  no travel or clickiness to them


Clickiness? Okay, yeah. I want clicky buttons too. Travel? In FACE BUTTONS?
God no.
You're just asking for the return of PS2-style weird analog buttons.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 8, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Clickiness? Okay, yeah. I want clicky buttons too. Travel? In FACE BUTTONS?
> God no.
> You're just asking for the return of PS2-style weird analog buttons.


i don't know  i can't really tell  because  there is no shot from the right angle but the buttons almost appear as if they are flush with the controller  , it's almost as if they are not buttons at all but some sort of  touch sensors


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 8, 2020)

Chary said:


> Certainly: The Xbox One Elite dpad. Top tier dpad. Just as good if not better than the Vita’s.



Shame about dat price and the stick drift...


----------



## raxadian (Apr 8, 2020)

fafaffy said:


> That controller looks... ugly? Something I expect from a third party tbh.
> But maybe I'll grow into it.



Is looks like they tried to copy a Gamecube controller and failed.

Hopefully the PS5 will accept PS4 controllers.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 8, 2020)

weatMod said:


> i don't know  i can't really tell  because  there is no shot from the right angle but the buttons almost appear as if they are flush with the controller  , it's almost as if they are not buttons at all but some sort of  touch sensors


oh god you're giving me controller nightmares
what is this, the turbo touch 360 for sega genesis?
eugh. touch-sensor buttons? the touchpad was overzealous enough. i pray they aren't like that.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 8, 2020)

Well, the white one looks horrible. Might as well scrap that color right now. 

Stick with the black.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 8, 2020)

Haters gonna hate.  Personally I've been tired of solid black electronics for a long time now...I'm a gamer not a goth.  Just like with the XB1 controller, two tone with a splash of color is way better.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 8, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Haters gonna hate.  Personally I've been tired of solid black electronics for a long time now...I'm a gamer not a goth.  Just like with the XB1 controller, two tone with a splash of color is way better.
> 
> View attachment 203069


yeah but not like this
this just reminds me of the dual onyx/platinum gba sp and that thing looked like a fan mod


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 8, 2020)

It looks super ugly.  But that doesn't matter with these things.  What matters is how it will feel in my hands.  I'll have to actually hold one before I give my true judgement on the device, but Sony has always bothered me with their controllers in regard to the thumbsticks, I hate both being low, I'm much more of a fan of the left stick elevated above the d-pad, while the right stick is below the face buttons, so that will always be a point against Sony for me no matter what unless they ever embrace that change.


----------



## SANIC (Apr 8, 2020)

jumpman17 said:


> It looks like Fisher-Price's My First Game Controller...


Thank you. I told my friend this and he said it's not, it's "futuristic"


----------



## hiroakihsu (Apr 8, 2020)

Honestly I'm rather disappointed that they're going with glossy-surfaced d-pad and face buttons like what they had on the vita (I absolutely hate glossy surfaces of any kind BTW...They're practically like magnets for scratches and greasy fingerprints).


----------



## Delerious (Apr 8, 2020)

Meh, at least they're trying to go in a different direction I guess. It doesn't look too terrible in my eyes, but it certainly doesn't look great. Kinda looks like they took some design elements from Microsoft on this one. I do hope they do release just a straight black one at some point.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 8, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> yeah but not like this
> this just reminds me of the dual onyx/platinum gba sp and that thing looked like a fan mod


The black on the XB1 controller is definitely a lot more subtle, I can see how the PS5 controller looks more like it's wearing overalls.  Still dig it though.


----------



## FanNintendo (Apr 8, 2020)

Look similar to ps3 prototype controller batrang


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 8, 2020)

FanNintendo said:


> Look similar to ps3 prototype controller batrang View attachment 203073


I still would like to hold that just to see how it would have felt to use.  It always looked ridiculous, but it also always left me super curious about how it handled.


----------



## slimbizzy (Apr 8, 2020)

God dammit. I saw a face in the controller(looks like something from Space Invaders) and now I can't un-see it!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2020)

ahah what the fuck is that

The Xbox controller stays superior


----------



## Obveron (Apr 8, 2020)

weatMod said:


> i don't know  i can't really tell  because  there is no shot from the right angle but the buttons almost appear as if they are flush with the controller  , it's almost as if they are not buttons at all but some sort of  touch sensors


. Here's a better angle,


----------



## Reploid (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Nevermore (Apr 8, 2020)

fafaffy said:


> That controller looks... ugly? Something I expect from a third party tbh.
> But maybe I'll grow into it.





skullkeeper94 said:


> I've never been more attracted to an object in my life



Mixed messages here.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 8, 2020)

Not a fan of this design, but as long as it's functional and won't get in the way of enjoying the games, I'm fine with it overall. Besides, this design is way easier to tolerate than all the "gamer jokes" about it.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm not necessarily against two tones. As someone pointed out, even black and gray would be better. Also, a touchscreen would have been nice. There's already a light and a touchpad, may as well finish the evolution.


----------



## nero99 (Apr 8, 2020)

skullkeeper94 said:


> I've never been more attracted to an object in my life


don't let your sex doll see that you typed that.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 8, 2020)

Obveron said:


> . Here's a better angle, View attachment 203084


Damn that's nice, I really think it'll grow on people.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 8, 2020)

Eh, as long as it feels fun to play, I don't really care what it looks like.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sweet controller.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 8, 2020)

Sony still can't figure out good stick placement despite two competitors to copy. Wew.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks comfortable, but the two-tone design looks really cheap. I also wish the face buttons were colored like DS4 face buttons. Still, I'd be interested to try it out.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks great but prefer the black mockup.
Reminds of Detroit Become Human aesthetic..


----------



## diggeloid (Apr 8, 2020)

It'll definitely grow on me, but it does look pretty awkward right now. It almost kinda looks like it stopped half-way through a transformation into a Xbone controller. Hopefully the one they ship with the final console is all black.


----------



## Ulieq (Apr 8, 2020)

it better be pc plug n play or its trash


----------



## gameplayswitch (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks terrible, like a cheap controller. Without colors on SQUARE TRIANGLE CIRCLE CROSS buttons, PS5 is a hard-*NO*.


----------



## Unia4L (Apr 8, 2020)

I feel like I am the minority here, but that looks uncomfortable as hell to hold. 

The PS4 Controller only JUST didn't cause me issues, this looks like it will cause me issues with long gameplay though...


----------



## Fusion (Apr 8, 2020)

This will be the DualSense for the first roughly year like the SIxAxixs then it will change again back to the DualShock branding. Watch.


----------



## Windowlicker (Apr 8, 2020)

Now show the whole package already.


----------



## SushiKing (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks too fat for my hands, and i hate xbox controllers 

Please make a black version too...


----------



## Random__Dude (Apr 8, 2020)

Neat.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 8, 2020)

It's about damn time they moved on to USB C. Now I wish Xbox would stop using those proprietary bullshit charging cables, ditch AA batteries, and just give users USB C for charging and Windows play.


----------



## tsamo (Apr 8, 2020)

I will withhold my judgement about the size untill I get one in my hands. And from the comments I seem to be in the minority, but I really like this design.

ps. Am I the only one that prefers the dualshock layout to the Xbox's?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 8, 2020)

first of all the colors suck white really? your a black console sony
2nd flush buttons are nothing but trouble if you have big thumbs your going to have trouble pushing them there's a reason these aren't used anymore. buttons need to be you know a button that you can easily push not designed for little Asian thumbs.
and 3rd why in the fuck have that got that touch pad back? no one ever used that before why bring it back??


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> It's about damn time they moved on to USB C. Now I wish Xbox would stop using those proprietary bullshit charging cables, ditch AA batteries, and just give users USB C for charging and Windows play.


No thanks. 2400mah batteries last a lot longer plus whenever they run out, you can put in a new pair and start charging the old pair. You can't do that with most controllers and it sucks. Also it usb mini and not a cable that only works with the xbox controller. The dualshock and xbox one controller were both designed in an era still dominated by usb mini so you can't expect it to be usb c. That's like expecting a ps3 controller that used macro usb to use usb c.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 8, 2020)

weatMod said:


> i don't know  i can't really tell  because  there is no shot from the right angle but the buttons almost appear as if they are flush with the controller  , it's almost as if they are not buttons at all but some sort of  touch sensors


they are the same height as ds4,  its just the buttons are transparent so you cant tell from the photo here look at this one

https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/4rvJuva9gJi6XManej7bg8-650-80.jpg.webp

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> first of all the colors suck white really? your a black console sony
> 2nd flush buttons are nothing but trouble if you have big thumbs your going to have trouble pushing them there's a reason these aren't used anymore. buttons need to be you know a button that you can easily push not designed for little Asian thumbs.
> and 3rd why in the fuck have that got that touch pad back? no one ever used that before why bring it back??


they are not flush buttons they are just transparent for whatever reason maybe they have color leds under them?


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2020)

Ulieq said:


> it better be pc plug n play or its trash


This is what we want to see pc owners begging for a playstn controller


----------



## Xzi (Apr 8, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> This is what we want to see pc owners begging for a playstn controller


We don't have to "beg" for anything lol, we can just buy any console controller without the console and easily get it working on PC.  Personally I will be buying a PS5, but I collect Nintendo and Sony systems, so I'm more the exception rather than the rule.

Will the PS5 controller replace my XB1 controller as the best option for most 3D games on PC?  Only time will tell.  I do like the curvature of it, looks quite comfortable.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 8, 2020)

can we maybe put the left stick a little bit more to the left so it's easy to reach for christs sake?


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 8, 2020)

I think it looks totally fine


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 8, 2020)

I think if they revealed this with more than just white it'd be going over better. Like, have both a black and white showcase, not a just one color!

As for the design, I like the larger shoulder buttons as shown in that one shot. I just started using a DS4 controller on my main PC again after discovering it can be charged (even though I thought the port to be broken) and I didn't remember the shoulder buttons being so small.

As for comfort, I don't know what some people are talking about it being uncomfortable. Sure, it isn't as comfortable as the more recent slew of XBOne controllers are, but it's fine for what it is. After all, I wouldn't have played Nier Automata for many nights back when I had a PS4 and was still waiting for money for a new PC since the previous one kicked the bucket if the controller felt uncomfortable to hold!


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 8, 2020)

If there were more black than white, I would like it better. Like if they only switch the colors of the controllers itself, not the buttons and sticks.


----------



## James_ (Apr 8, 2020)

"Dad, how are DualSenses made?"
"Well, son, when a DualShock 4 and a XBOX controller love each other..."

Jokes aside, it looks pretty neat. But for the love of god they better make a black one.


----------



## LightBeam (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks like they didn't get rid of the touchpad .......
Also, I really like the white color, when I can have the choice, most of the time I choose white (also, Xbox one S controller looks way prettier in white imo), but this one isn't great ...


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 8, 2020)

God that is ugly!  First impressions last Sony, should've just picked one colour to show it off rather than add a black dress onto it. Also as predicted, haptic feedback (Switch copy) and adaptive triggers (Xbox) - neither of which are fully utilized on either machine , and probably won't be here either. It also looks on first glance very much closer to the Xbox One pad - no bad thing, XO>DS4 any day of the week, but I'd prefer 'different' 

Still, it's just a pad. Looks ergonomic enough. If the console itself looks as bad as that does though it can stay on the store shelves - I'm not putting that shit on display in my living room.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 8, 2020)

What about wireless battery recharge just like smart phones instead of usb require like PS4 ? I wonder.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 8, 2020)

this probably confirms the ps5  console will now be white with abit of black too, it will be wierd to say the least imo.
xbox went from black to black to white to black
playstation went  grey to black to black to black to probably white(with some black covers)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2020)

Banana 2.0








yusuo said:


> Here's the black one



If they fill the colors in on the XO▲⃞ it would be perfect


----------



## Cyan (Apr 8, 2020)

There are few things I don't like.

First, the color. but, it'll be available in multiple tone, so okay that's fine. just don't bundle the white with the console... or yes I guess, so you sell more (expensive) hardware!
I feel like the console will be white too ! so white console + white controller.
let's not count it.

1) I don't like the hand grift, the part where you hold it is not a single "frame" of plastic, but two levels.
it's not smooth.
1- it'll not feel nice in the hand, if not uncomfortable!
2- it'll become really dirty with perspiration, especially visible on the white controller model. check your wiimote state...

2) the name.
so, it's called DualSense... you mean it's called "DS" again?
will it be DualSense1 ? or DualSense5 ?
if it's DS1, and they make a 4th model, it'll be DS4 again?
I bet they wanted to make DS5, but change the name without really changing it.. so DualSxxxx5

3) no palette ? really ?
R2/L2 are soooo badly placed, for 30 years now, and they still continue to force users to place their fingers in uncomfortable ways instead of "listening to players" like they said?
Sony just officially released this 2 months ago : 
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51QLzuUj2bL._AC_SL1200_.jpg
and they didn't feel like making it into PS5?

it's still not the best emplacement, but the idea is here. they could have redesigned a complete new controller around that idea while they were at the step of full re-creation of controllers.

Personally, I would have put 2 buttons around the inner-grip (like the xbox controller) EXACTLY where I put my fingers.
who keep their fingers always on BOTH L1/L2 at all times? when you are in "idle mode" you don't place your fingers over all buttons. only the indexes are at the top. the others are around the grip. at least, that's how I hold mine.

I use my index to press either L1 OR L2, not my middle finger on L2, never !
My middle finger is always on the grip. having L2 on the grip would have made so much more sense.
or, make it L4 (programmable), like the extension shown above.

I would have placed them here.
like xbox, but haptic analog like L2/R2, to make it fast triggers when needed.


If Sony listen to players, they would allow controller personalization directly into the firmware !
change the button mapping like you want, and the game adapts the ingame displayed button icon/names based on your own mapped info. one map per game (if wanted, not mandatory) in the game's option from the console's menu. an easy accessed menu when within the game (long pressed on PS button for overlay menu, like PS4. and yes, each player his/her own on the fly remapping is possible)

Sony: ask the player ! look at Homebrew (usually FIRST) app : controller tools! it means all consoles lack freedom on controls. listen for real.


4) PS5 is supposed to be compatible with PS4 games, but the controller doesn't have the camera detected "front light" anymore?
games using it (very few, okay) will need a PS4 controller.
in fact, I foresee that all PS4 games will need one, they weren't build to use a DS5, same as they are not working with DS3!

5) the PS button seems to be logo only, not a full round button. same issue as before about how dirty the controller will become, this logo will be full of if, not counting it might not feel confortable for the "sense".
ok, the idea to to have "touch sense" but come on, we are not on kinder-garden anymore! we don't need to awake our sense to the world! we want games to look entertaining.


what I like :
- USBC
- Share/option button seems easier to push, they are bumping "outside" of the surface like other main buttons, more in relief than DS4.
- force feedback, haptic, adaptive.

don't care:
- mic


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2020)

Cyan said:


> so, it's called DualSense... you mean it's called "DS" again?
> will it be DS1 ? or DS5 ?
> if it's DS1, and they make a 4th model, it'll be DS4 again?


Who calls it just DS1 DS4 etc some whackos on the Internet lol its basically dualshock and dualsense


----------



## Cyan (Apr 8, 2020)

call me a whackos on the internet if you want.
guess what, hey, we are on the internet !
I call it DS3 and DS4, like many other people and (homebrew?) developers.
it's its acronym, how would you call it "for short" if not by its initials? a lot of tools and app use "DS" for short. DS4windows (driver to use the controller on windows), DS4tool,  etc.

it'll just be the DS for PS5, so DS5.


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm sorry but holy fucking shit, such abomination! Really, one of the most hideous controllers I've ever seen and from the looks of it, it looks it's uncomfortable.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2020)

CTR640 said:


> I'm sorry but holy fucking shit, such abomination! Really, one of the most hideous controllers I've ever seen and from the looks of it, it looks it's uncomfortable.


It looks like a standard controller so saying looks uncomfortable is complete bullshit


----------



## DS1 (Apr 8, 2020)

I like how the technical hardware presentation went into excruciating detail and provided insight as to what was different from an architecture standpoint, while here they provide fluff.

The only thing I care about is whether or not they cheaped out on the rubber padding between the face buttons and the contacts again. I think that puff piece press release confirms as much... hell they’ll probably be even cheaper!


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 8, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> It looks like a standard controller so saying looks uncomfortable is complete bullshit


It's subjective. I tried the standard controller and don't like it one bit at all.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hmmm.. It remind me of somewhere and found this:


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 8, 2020)

Disgusting design.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 8, 2020)

Has the ergonomics of an Xbox One controller. Ain't complaining, Xbox controllers are comfortable so bring it.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 8, 2020)

i think its almost universal no one liked the dual color aspect of it, make it one color, or 3rd partys will just sell skins so you can make it mono color xD


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 8, 2020)

I see what they're going for here. They clearly wanted to differentiate it from earlier controllers (specifically the DS4) so that people won't be confused and buy the wrong controller for their console. They just didn't have any good way of doing so, so they decided on a two-tone design.

It certainly accomplishes that goal, it looks like no controller that's ever been released before. But to me the curved two-tone design makes it look kinda like a cheap toy. Can't say I like it at all.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I see what they're going for here. They clearly wanted to differentiate it from earlier controllers (specifically the DS4


If they wanted to do tht just put a big fat PS5 logo in the middle of it


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 8, 2020)

I hope the PS5 isn't a failure in the game department. The controller looks nice but isn't everything getting delayed I rather them just release it next year rather than this year....

I'm not getting a 5th gen until 3 years after release I wanna see the type of games that are going to be released I really have to be impressed honestly by Sony to get a PS5 I already have PS1-PS4 backlog to keep me busy. Hopefully by that time 8K TV are affordable because I dont have a 4K TV I still have my 1080p from 2013 and my games still look great.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I hope the PS5 isn't a failure in the game department. The controller looks nice but isn't everything getting delayed I rather them just release it next year rather than this year....
> 
> I'm not getting a 5th gen until 3 years after release I wanna see the type of games that are going to be released I really have to be impressed honestly by Sony to get a PS5 I already have PS1-PS4 backlog to keep me busy.


Stop living in the past mate lol ps4 and pro hav had ther day by end of this year - 3 years lol talk to us again 3 months after ps5 launch


----------



## Jonna (Apr 8, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Stop living in the past mate lol ps4 and pro hav had ther day by end of this year - 3 years lol talk to us again 3 months after ps5 launch


The PS2 only discontinued in 2018.

Just food for thought.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Stop living in the past mate lol ps4 and pro hav had ther day by end of this year - 3 years lol talk to us again 3 months after ps5 launch


I remain both unconvinced that the PS4 and xbone ever had their day (where are all the games at?) and that the PS5 will suddenly have a massive library of games to play on it (ignoring any backwards compatibility) 3 months in such that it will be a must have compared to 3 years in when there are some nice cheap second hand ones, possibly some hacks and also a nice selection of cheap games to purchase..


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 8, 2020)

That white is going to get nasty real quick. Especially if you smoke.


----------



## Xalusc (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks ugly as fuck.
Honestly, the worst part is the fact that the main buttons' symbols are colorless.


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 8, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Stop living in the past mate lol ps4 and pro hav had ther day by end of this year - 3 years lol talk to us again 3 months after ps5 launch



I thought Sony was still going to support the PS4 for a few years after the PS5. I doubt they going to stop making PS4 games after the PS5 release I'm thinking they are going to retire it in maybe 3 years. But I have so much games that I have that I didn't play RD2, RE7, GOW, AC Odyssey , AC Origins, thats just some of the games I have a ton more...   I mainly play my Xbox with the gamepass No shade at Sony I been with them for 15 years I just wanted to try something different


----------



## Jonna (Apr 8, 2020)

Actually, I'm confused. There seems to be a lot of negativity. Did people not like the PS4 controller?


----------



## laurorual (Apr 8, 2020)

I NEED to know if this controller has Gyro support!


----------



## darksweet (Apr 8, 2020)

Jonna said:


> Actually, I'm confused. There seems to be a lot of negativity. Did people not like the PS4 controller?


they just being hater that they are, to me this controller design is beautiful i like the black


----------



## Cyan (Apr 8, 2020)

Jonna said:


> Did people not like the PS4 controller?


that's the one I prefered from all the other Playstation's controller they made.
When I play my PS3, I even use my PS4 controller (too bad some buttons are not recognized and need to play wired) .

I never really liked the Xbox 360 controller and never understood what people found "best controller ever" to it, but I didn't play a lot. I often mix buttons (because I'm used to nintendo's mapping ABXY, not reversed)
I don't know original xbox, nor xbox one.


the main thing I dislike on the PS5 is the "non smooth" design.
I don't really care the color, I look at the screen when I play, not the controller.
for a controller being more "touch", I'm not sure non smooth is a good idea. But until I try it I can't tell.



darksweet said:


> i like the black


the black picture is not official. but I guess they will make them.
I only think the console will be white too, they prepare the player to that color by showing the controller. not sure there will be black or changeable cover consoles.


----------



## Alex658 (Apr 8, 2020)

yusuo said:


> Here's the black one


Is this official?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 8, 2020)

blegh.

Not a fan of that one. I'm glad that theyre being introduced tho, it'll lower the price of the dualshock 4 at least, and that's probably the best controller I've ever used.

It just looks so... dull. Like, the DS4 has color buttons and the glowing light on the front make it an exciting controller to both look at and use. This controller just looks like minimalist design taken too far.

Also, share button to creative button. I honestly don't see the difference. Seriously, what's wrong with a good start/select button. Worked fine on the DS3. Don't really see why we now need to invent new names for what's essentially the same options.

The two tone design is also just butt ugly. I hope there'll be a one-tone design available at release, if I ever have to pick one up.

Also looking at the pictures, it seems like they made the PS Home button one of those relief buttons. Which I'm sure was great in concept, but from experience when you have sweaty fingers (not impossible), those kind of buttons really just feel bad.

So it's basically an uglier, more lifeless looking DS4 controller.


----------



## nashismo (Apr 8, 2020)

I like the fact that it looks different and not the same old black boring version. Nonetheless is a bit ugly. The most important thing for me is that the battery last more then 5 minutes, like it did on the PS4.

Ideally a battery should last 30 to 40 hours like on the Pro controller for the Switch. The measly battery on the PS4 hardly lasted for a single play session. I remember always having it plugged in, ALL the time.


----------



## Alex658 (Apr 8, 2020)

cearp said:


> looks interesting... just a curvier ps4 controller with microphones. cool.
> of course there will be more color choices, which is good. that white one looks strange.
> 
> 
> you mean you just renamed the button, no big deal lol


The select button has gone through a lot.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> That white is going to get nasty real quick. Especially if you smoke.


Now while I have fixed or occasionally scrapped for parts any number of bits of electronics killed by smokers (including my nice slim 360 I got last year for next to nothing and fixed that morning -- protip is you also need to do the PSU as well) I can't say I have seen any general* external case issues other than when someone dropped a lit fag onto them, not even controllers and have commonly had white controllers since the 360. Internal state of things is a different matter entirely though.

They might stink but that is not changed if things are black instead.

*you get the odd one where you go into a place a couple of chain smokers inhabit and never open the window, the sort of place where you try not to touch and gloss paint but that is very much the exception. In that case dust and human slime combine to form yellow dust and yellow slime, or yellow dust slime that can be like reinforced concrete if the mixture is right.

That said if I am compelled to have a PS5 controller for something (doubtful but there are some odd trends) I can well see Mr Spraypaint or Mr 3d printer coming out for a play. Though if I am playing with Mr 3d printer I will probably  just make a better shell.



Jonna said:


> Actually, I'm confused. There seems to be a lot of negativity. Did people not like the PS4 controller?


PS4 controller was far better than the PS3 one (which was functionally identical to the PS2 and PS1 dual shock) but still not anything like my favourite controller. PS1 to PS3 dual shocks are OK at first always hurt my hands after 6 or so hours of play (makes my middle and ring fingers hurt really bad, leaving my hands a claw) where I can do just about anything else for 16+ hours and be just fine. I prefer the staggered stick arrangement and I like my sticks to have some resistance as well, however that I can write off as preference. The lack of analogue triggers as seen on the likes of the gamecube or 360 controller also did not help matters.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks fantastic to me. Shrug.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2020)

If the controller were completely black it would look a thousand times better.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But it looks like it would fit well in the hands.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2020)

Alex658 said:


> Is this official?



I hope so, because the white controller looks hideous


----------



## Andy2001 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ugly as fuck


----------



## AlexMCS (Apr 8, 2020)

Cyan said:


> When I play my PS3, I even use my PS4 controller (too bad some buttons are not recognized and need to play wired) .



Get an adapter (I use the Mayflash MAGIC-NS) and play it wirelessly.
That was the best thing I bought in the last 3 years.
I didn't even know it worked for the PS3 and PC as well as the NSwitch, but what a great surprise when I found out it did.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2020)

Lots of fan mockups:

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UzFSb0RuRThOU3dmZ3QteEpEbWh4T19SeFhlLTR3


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2020)

I'll stick to my DS4 thank you.


----------



## MetoMeto (Apr 8, 2020)

no matter how you look at it its just a same regular PlayStation controller since PlayStation one came out.
Only innovation they made was when they copied wii's motion controls....

I still think PS5 wasn't necessary..games are more important than few cosmetics changes and boosted horse power.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I still think PS5 wasn't necessary


Yep as expected this thread would get a stupid comment of the day


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 8, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Now while I have fixed or occasionally scrapped for parts any number of bits of electronics killed by smokers (including my nice slim 360 I got last year for next to nothing and fixed that morning -- protip is you also need to do the PSU as well) I can't say I have seen any general* external case issues other than when someone dropped a lit fag onto them, not even controllers and have commonly had white controllers since the 360. Internal state of things is a different matter entirely though.
> 
> They might stink but that is not changed if things are black instead.
> 
> ...



Nah the ps4 controller is worse than the ps3 controller. It removed the analog face buttons and reliable mini usb and replaced them with a touchpad no one uses and a micro usb connector that breaks instandly


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Yep as expected this thread would get a stupid comment of the day


Are developers particularly chafing vs the PC to try to get everything in there? Unless they too want to pull a Nintendo I guess they kind of have to match MS tit for tat but no devs are pushing the hardware beyond what some thought possible, and mid tier devs without budgets to afford to do that still seem to be plugging along as well.



Jokey_Carrot said:


> Nah the ps4 controller is worse than the ps3 controller. It removed the analog face buttons and reliable mini usb and replaced them with a touchpad no one uses and a micro usb connector that breaks instandly



Were analogue face buttons that useful for anything and mini-micro-usb c... all weak as you like and things I have had to replace dozens of over the years. I didn't help though that the default PS4 cable was barely enough to reach the floor from the PS4 if it was normal height.
The 360 giant shield though sounds somewhat appealing about now though, though I would like something better and universal.

Also for that comment elsewhere about ditching AAs earlier then if we must have wireless controllers please allow me a hope of getting new batteries in 2-10 years time and not have to gamble on whether the Chinese vendor I am getting them from is just dodgy or burn me house down dodgy. Granted we will probably see if not custom batteries like we get PCBs then batteries suitable enough in charge capacity and small enough to fit an adapter to fake being the other type.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 8, 2020)

Xzi said:


> The black on the XB1 controller is definitely a lot more subtle, I can see how the PS5 controller looks more like it's wearing overalls.  Still dig it though.


honestly I've always gone for the "two tone and a splash of color, but the two tones are slightly similar so it doesn't look weird".
like my N3DS XL. it's the galaxy style, and it looks awesome.
this basically looks like if the ps4 controller had a child with the dreamcast controller of all things with its awkward, rounder-but-_too_-round design, plus it looks like they didn't know how to make two tone look good.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Are developers particularly chafing vs the PC to try to get everything in there? Unless they too want to pull a Nintendo I guess they kind of have to match MS tit for tat but no devs are pushing the hardware beyond what some thought possible, and mid tier devs without budgets to afford to do that still seem to be plugging along as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Analog face buttons are just weird. To quote Scott the Woz: "Why'd you have to make the triangle button pressure sensitive?"
What's more concerning is that it looks like the buttons are either really short, outright flush with the controller or some kind of weird touch sensor face buttons.
That's just wrong.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 8, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Are developers particularly chafing vs the PC to try to get everything in there? Unless they too want to pull a Nintendo I guess they kind of have to match MS tit for tat but no devs are pushing the hardware beyond what some thought possible, and mid tier devs without budgets to afford to do that still seem to be plugging along as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough cough* gran turismo *cough cough*


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> *cough cough* gran turismo *cough cough*


You might have to go further with that one.

All the cool car game kids went to Forza it seems and Gran Turismo has now not been especially relevant since the PS2. Any random efforts made there, especially to simulate something like analogues that everybody else has nice triggers to use instead for analogue input, are really going to have to go above and beyond to justify themselves.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 8, 2020)

more like the NONsense am i right. OOF gottem llol


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 8, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Lots of fan mockups:
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UzFSb0RuRThOU3dmZ3QteEpEbWh4T19SeFhlLTR3


Basically, all the two tones that aren't white and all the one color ones I like. Even the white one with colored buttons look better.


----------



## gameboy (Apr 8, 2020)

anybody that has played the ps4 knows how bad the Joysticks are. Ps5 is using the same joysticks system. The detection on them and the range of motion are really bad. If anyone remembers when they made 3rd party controllers and how bad those were, thats how the new PlayStation stuff feel like, the 3rd party controllers might actually have better joystick


----------



## Ricken (Apr 8, 2020)

gameboy said:


> anybody that has played the ps4 knows how bad the Joysticks are. Ps5 is using the same joysticks system. The detection on them and the range of motion are really bad. If anyone remembers when they made 3rd party controllers and how bad those were, thats how the new PlayStation stuff feel like, the 3rd party controllers might actually have better joystick


That's why I have zero plans on picking up a DualSense for PC gaming; I use a DS4 right now.  I couldn't imagine needing to put even more effort into precise inputs


----------



## gameboy (Apr 9, 2020)

Ricken said:


> That's why I have zero plans on picking up a DualSense for PC gaming; I use a DS4 right now.  I couldn't imagine needing to put even more effort into precise inputs



i use "scptool" the program so i can use my PS3 controller. i also have a xb1 controller for the triggers, but the input lag on it is really bad. So far i dont plan on picking up a ps 5 or Xbsx, ill wait a few years and see what they have to offer besides fifa, call of duty, madden, fortnite, minecraft, the usual games that show up every season.


----------



## TastifulBurger (Apr 9, 2020)

This color scheme will make you go _bananas_.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 9, 2020)

TastifulBurger said:


> This color scheme will make you go _bananas_.


lol donkey kong country styles DS xD


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 9, 2020)

I hate the gross curve at the top. I hate how the button inlays are so big. I hate the color scheme, and I hate the candy corn shoulder buttons. It looks so.. cheap and gross.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 9, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Like, the DS4 has color buttons and the glowing light on the front make it an exciting controller to both look at and use.


Really?  The huge light on top of the DS4 is probably my biggest gripe about it.  Nobody looks at the top of the controller while playing, so it only serves to distract by reflecting off your TV, even on the dim setting.  I think the subtle light bars on the front of the DS5 will be a big improvement in that regard.

As far as colored buttons go, I think they've only stuck around as long as they have to help new gamers memorize button positions.  At this point it's something I'm completely indifferent about, I certainly haven't missed them on the Switch Pro controller.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 9, 2020)

TastifulBurger said:


> This color scheme will make you go _bananas_.


This.. This isn't _real_,_ is it?_


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 9, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> This.. This isn't _real_,_ is it?_


Hope so you see it has personality so don't be mr boring


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 9, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Hope so you see it has personality so don't be mr boring



The person who painted his Dreamcast with the color scheme of green/yellow/red, bought the Splatoon colored joy-cons for his Switch, and plays prog metal is 'mister boring'.. I always see you arguing with people in the comments of every forum post over insignificant things. Do you just.. not have better things to do?


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 9, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> The person who painted his Dreamcast with the color scheme of green/yellow/red, bought the Splatoon colored joy-cons for his Switch, and plays prog metal is 'mister boring'.. I always see you arguing with people in the comments of every forum post over insignificant things. Do you just.. not have better things to do?


I only comment on negative people who continue to slag things off and the way you said is it real meaning it looks a load of bolox or am I wrong


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 9, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I only comment on negative people who continue to slag things off and the way you said is it real meaning it looks a load of bolox or am I wrong


Oh, I'm just voicing my own opinion-- Something that's subjective and has no bearing on your own life. I'm fully capable of accepting you enjoy this controller design, it's not objectively _bad,_ I just don't like it myself.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I only comment on negative people who continue to slag things off and the way you said is it real meaning it looks a load of bolox or am I wrong


Must we be positive all the time? The game companies have to make things I like or deem necessary else I won't buy them. If they are going to put out pitiful showings then it is surely to note such things. The game companies are not going to run home and stick a shotgun in their mouth, float off a bridge or down a bottle of pills if we say some mean words or level a criticism.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2020)

what the fuck have you done sony...


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 9, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Must we be positive all the time? The game companies have to make things I like or deem necessary else I won't buy them. If they are going to put out pitiful showings then it is surely to note such things. The game companies are not going to run home and stick a shotgun in their mouth, float off a bridge or down a bottle of pills if we say some mean words or level a criticism.



Precisely. Criticism and negativity is important.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 9, 2020)

Two-toned sucks. Go back to black, Sony.

Also, while I don't really play shooters on my PS4 Pro (aside from Watch_Dogs, sometimes, and some parts of Spyro: Reignited), I don't really mind the DualShock 4 analog sticks. They work perfectly fine, in my experience. I don't really notice any difference between the DualShock 4 analog sticks and the Wii U Pro Controller analog sticks.

The JoyCons, though...UGH. They're so short, stubby, and disgusting to use. Fuck the JoyCons. They might be more durable than the 3DS's Circle Pad, but definitely inferior in every other aspect to that - and that's the _Circle Pad_, not an actual analog stick!


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm quite curious about how recessed the D-pad is.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks awful.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ricken said:


> That's why I have zero plans on picking up a DualSense for PC gaming; I use a DS4 right now.  I couldn't imagine needing to put even more effort into precise inputs


I'm not in any way a PlayStation guy. I'm a Nintendo fanboy through and through. I own a PS3 Super Slim, but I can't remember the last time it was used as something other than a DVD player.
I like the DualShock 3.
The DualSense design just sucks.
Yeah, I'm sticking to third party stuff for PC. (The 8BitDo controllers I have basically use the PlayStation layout but also SNES, and honestly feel like what this should have been.)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RichardTheKing said:


> Two-toned sucks. Go back to black, Sony.
> 
> Also, while I don't really play shooters on my PS4 Pro (aside from Watch_Dogs, sometimes, and some parts of Spyro: Reignited), I don't really mind the DualShock 4 analog sticks. They work perfectly fine, in my experience. I don't really notice any difference between the DualShock 4 analog sticks and the Wii U Pro Controller analog sticks.
> 
> The JoyCons, though...UGH. They're so short, stubby, and disgusting to use. Fuck the JoyCons. They might be more durable than the 3DS's Circle Pad, but definitely inferior in every other aspect to that - and that's the _Circle Pad_, not an actual analog stick!


they were basically just meant for handheld mode
in handheld mode they're great (gross stick drifting aside).
in docked mode? nah I'll stick to a traditional controller thank you.
man they should really make circle pad joy cons


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Really?  The huge light on top of the DS4 is probably my biggest gripe about it.  Nobody looks at the top of the controller while playing, so it only serves to distract by reflecting off your TV, even on the dim setting.  I think the subtle light bars on the front of the DS5 will be a big improvement in that regard.
> 
> As far as colored buttons go, I think they've only stuck around as long as they have to help new gamers memorize button positions.  At this point it's something I'm completely indifferent about, I certainly haven't missed them on the Switch Pro controller.


They're at least on PC pretty easy to configure so I always just turned them to a more muted color. They mostly help in quickly figuring out what controller you're handling with multiple people, which is really nice.

The DS5's more subtle lightbars on the front are actually awful for me. They're like keyboard lights. I have a blue backlight on my keyboard, but I intentionally leave it off most of the time. The reason is that the backlight often only serves to blind me from being able to look at my keys.

The colored buttons are mostly nice when dealing with a non-standard control scheme for a game. While most games have gotten into the "bottom=main action, left=secondary, right=backtrack, up=thought" scheme, not all games do that and some even subvert it. The colored buttons can help a lot in that regard to quickly adjust. A more textual version often sorta like... doesn't work. A good example of that is w/ the 3DS game Samus Returns. Great game, but after having played through several shooters and replaying the game, I found myself miskeying a lot of the options, because it's a Nintendo game which always has sorta screwed up the proper layouts.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 9, 2020)

I dont get why people moan, its a controller its not ment to get your dick hard or pussy wet (well depending how you use the new vibration tech).

Id have liked it if they replaced the thumb sticks because they were so cheap and nasty on the ps4, the amount of controllers ive had to replace the rubber.

Id hope sony let us turn the stupid light off this time, its pointless unless your using it for vr, which so far not manu games play smoothly for a controller which is daft, i hate point and click to move.

It also looks like theyve kept to pointless touch pad, so im guessing this crap carried over is it for ps4 compatibility, if so why not just add support for the ps4 controller.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 9, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> I dont get why people moan, its a controller its not ment to get your dick hard or pussy wet (well depending how you use the new vibration tech).
> 
> Id have liked it if they replaced the thumb sticks because they were so cheap and nasty on the ps4, the amount of controllers ive had to replace the rubber.
> 
> ...


yeah that touch pad is the most useless thing ever, the games that use it just make it awful, good god killzone on ps4 was already a poor man games, but adding the slide button imputs to the damn touchpad was even worse, just because it was a launch titles and they wanted to show it off.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> yeah that touch pad is the most useless thing ever, the games that use it just make it awful, good god killzone on ps4 was already a poor man games, but adding the slide button imputs to the damn touchpad was even worse, just because it was a launch titles and they wanted to show it off.


only one game that i know of used it properly and that was second son


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 9, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> only one game that i know of used it properly and that was second son


yeah preety much every games just uses it as a start or select button from what games i got.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 9, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> yeah that touch pad is the most useless thing ever, the games that use it just make it awful, good god killzone on ps4 was already a poor man games, but adding the slide button imputs to the damn touchpad was even worse, just because it was a launch titles and they wanted to show it off.


And i think now its only used as a click to open menu or map.

I dont know what thel left button is for, is this again share videos because sony scrapped fb support and arent other services paid for?

So that button could be used to replace the touch pad.

You could easily press ps button then hit a button to record.


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Apr 9, 2020)

Shape looks great, not sure about the colour design.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 9, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> they were basically just meant for handheld mode
> in handheld mode they're great (gross stick drifting aside).
> in docked mode? nah I'll stick to a traditional controller thank you.
> man they should really make circle pad joy cons


Even in the handful of times I use handheld mode (I generally prefer docked due to superior audio and visuals, and even before COVID-19 I rarely travelled; only to university, really, where reading fanfics on my phone was enough of a time-passer), I still despise the JoyCons. Their stubbiness means they have very little range; I find myself just flicking the analog sticks, which is just not ideal whatsoever.
Then there's their positioning, which stupidly carried over to the Pro Controller. I get why they couldn't have aligned analog sticks for the JoyCons (each one can be used as its own mini-controller, so the stick has to be on each Con's left side), but that also alienated me - the Wii Classic Controller, Wii U Pro and GamePad controllers, and all PlayStation controllers since the DualShock 1 (well, 2, in my case; I grew up with the PS2 Slim) have all had aligned analog sticks, so this sudden shift (that was kept for the Switch Pro Controller) was not at all welcome.

The Switch has fine enough games, I suppose, but its controllers are utterly abhorrent. Nintendo didn't even fix this with the Switch Lite, which doesn't have removable JoyCons.
That's why I use my Wii U Pro Controller with my Switch. Far more comfortable analog sticks, both in construction and in location.

...Anyway...DualSense. If Sony had any sense - ironically enough - they'd release different colours, like they always have AND to offset this negative "hype" surrounding this announcement.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 10, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> Even in the handful of times I use handheld mode (I generally prefer docked due to superior audio and visuals, and even before COVID-19 I rarely travelled; only to university, really, where reading fanfics on my phone was enough of a time-passer), I still despise the JoyCons. Their stubbiness means they have very little range; I find myself just flicking the analog sticks, which is just not ideal whatsoever.
> Then there's their positioning, which stupidly carried over to the Pro Controller. I get why they couldn't have aligned analog sticks for the JoyCons (each one can be used as its own mini-controller, so the stick has to be on each Con's left side), but that also alienated me - the Wii Classic Controller, Wii U Pro and GamePad controllers, and all PlayStation controllers since the DualShock 1 (well, 2, in my case; I grew up with the PS2 Slim) have all had aligned analog sticks, so this sudden shift (that was kept for the Switch Pro Controller) was not at all welcome.
> 
> The Switch has fine enough games, I suppose, but its controllers are utterly abhorrent. Nintendo didn't even fix this with the Switch Lite, which doesn't have removable JoyCons.
> ...


I get the size, but opposite sticks is just a thing that works. The only times it isn't done are the Wii/Wii U secondary controllers, which were done because of their size and shape (and because the GamePad also did it because it was so damn huge), PlayStation controllers (because the original was basically just a SNES controller with grips, the Dual Analog just slapped sticks on the bottom and they have _never experimented outside of that design since_ with major controllers, and no the Move doesn't count) and third party stuff that's trying to mimic one of the above.
Most of the time, you're going to have your thumbs on the left stick and face buttons. It just makes sense.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 10, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I get the size, but opposite sticks is just a thing that works. The only times it isn't done are the Wii/Wii U secondary controllers, which were done because of their size and shape (and because the GamePad also did it because it was so damn huge), PlayStation controllers (because the original was basically just a SNES controller with grips, the Dual Analog just slapped sticks on the bottom and they have _never experimented outside of that design since_ with major controllers, and no the Move doesn't count) and third party stuff that's trying to mimic one of the above.
> Most of the time, you're going to have your thumbs on the left stick and face buttons. It just makes sense.


This is a subjective thing, but for me..."opposite sticks" just doesn't work. The sticks can be above (Wii U) or below (PlayStation, Wii Classic) the d-pad and face buttons; either of those work. But when it tries to shift just one stick to the opposite location, it stops being comfortable in my hands. It's not what I'm used to.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 10, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> Id have liked it if they replaced the thumb sticks because they were so cheap and nasty on the ps4, the amount of controllers ive had to replace the rubber.
> 
> It also looks like theyve kept to pointless touch pad, so im guessing this crap carried over is it for ps4 compatibility, if so why not just add support for the ps4 controller.



1) Have never had an issue with the rubber wearing off of any Sony controllers, but have with many XB controllers.

2) If you didn't have a DualShock 4 when the PS5 came out, you'd most likely complain that you have to spend an additional $60 for a PS4 controller when they could have just built it into the PS5 controller.


----------



## Minox (Apr 10, 2020)

Meh, looks about the same as the last generation.


----------



## MetoMeto (Apr 10, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Yep as expected this thread would get a stupid comment of the day


Well  every "stupid" comment gets equaly stupid reply _haha_ 

Cause.. get it? you didn't get the point and never bothered to ask what i meant _hahaha_
so it makes it rally stupid _haha_ 

Cause clever comments would argue _ahahaha_
but why bother with discussion on internet when you can make stupid replys and call other comments stupid  _hooooo hohohoho_ 

thats so evil _hoohohohohhoooo_


----------



## K3N1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Honestly looks like they buttons are going to be mushy and cause problems over time


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Apr 10, 2020)

digipimp75 said:


> it looks like a Chinese knockoff of what the actual PS5 controller will look like


they are all china made anyway!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2020)

GilgameshArcher said:


> they are all china made anyway!


Several appear to be made in Taiwan, found one claiming to be in Thailand, I imagine the various other Asian manufacturing bases will have something before too long as well with China getting rather expensive to do business in.
http://www.hktdc.com/sourcing/produ...tSearch=ppe:frgProductSearch:frmProductSearch


----------



## digipimp75 (Apr 10, 2020)

GilgameshArcher said:


> they are all china made anyway!


this is true


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2020)

The more I look at it, it has that modern future tech look to it. Kinda like Fortnite. How everything in Fortnite inherently looks like shit.


----------



## plorthos (Apr 10, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> I hope you can change the battery pack yourself like with the Series X controller.


Probably not, if they haven't announced that feature by this point you probably need a screwdriver to replace the battery.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 11, 2020)

oh for fucks sake sony
this is the one time where i wished you didnt innovate or change the dualshock design
now it looks like a bootleg xbox controller... it doesn't look like it handles well too


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> . it doesn't look like it handles well too


Ridiculous statements as if anyone has held it stop making things up


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> the shoulder buttons bulge out too much for my liking, the analog stick placement looks even further than what it looked like on the DS4, and the options and menu buttons are even smaller than they were on the DS4. also with how thick the controller looks, the buttons look pretty flat from this angle. i already had a problem with how thin the buttons on the DS4 were, but this looks like hell incarnate
> The PS button in the center doesnt have a circle or anything around it and that doesn't look very comfortable to press with the 2 thumbsticks inbetween. also, black or white, the controller doesn't look nearly as aesthetically pleasing as the original PS4 controller
> is that enough for you asshole?


Oh and the controller is so weirdly round it’s giving me Dreamcast flashbacks.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 11, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Oh and the controller is so weirdly round it’s giving me Dreamcast flashbacks.


giving the nintendo swtich dragon quest slime controller a run for its money


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> giving the nintendo swtich dragon quest slime controller a run for its money


that one is also compatible with ps4 last I checked
but yeah the dualsense is thicc
and not in a good way, in an "original xbox controller meets dreamcast controller" way


----------



## JavaScribe (Apr 11, 2020)

The first two replies said:


> That controller looks... ugly?
> -------
> I've never been more attracted to an object in my life



The duality of mankind.

I think the all-black edit looks better; I'm a fan of black with blue accents.

I'd usually suggest the opposite: a mild blue with (matte) black accents. Of course, this can be used as poorly as anything else- and speaking of poorly used color schemes, it _might_ look better if they just switched the white and the black, and maybe kept the sticks black. The shape is kinda weird, so I'm not too sure it would look better than all-black.

Also, thanks to you guys, I can't unsee the controller bra.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Apr 12, 2020)

As long as the plastic quality is good, and the parts like membranes and optical joystick and whatnot are top-notch quality, it looks good to me. It seems these things degrade with each generation, yet novel buttons and flashy gimmick features are introduced.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 12, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> As long as the plastic quality is good, and the parts like membranes and optical joystick and whatnot are top-notch quality, it looks good to me. *It seems these things degrade with each generation, yet novel buttons and flashy gimmick features are introduced.*


Looking at you, you fucking joycons. ESPECIALLY your faulty ass joysticks.


----------



## Louis130704YT (Apr 12, 2020)

fafaffy said:


> That controller looks... ugly? Something I expect from a third party tbh.
> But maybe I'll grow into it.


Its just a white ps4 controller


----------



## NightTimeNoctis (Apr 12, 2020)

i like the redesign a lot actual. from someone with fucking massive hands. the ds4 was a nice controller dont get me wrong but it way to small the handles are to  small and it doesn't form fit to hands very well at all. and i get tired of holding it and my hands start to hurt. the more sony makes their controller like xbox the better. just make sure its chargeable


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Apr 13, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Hell, I'm not even sure what they are on the Xbox.


To quote Scott the Woz, two boxes and three lines.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 13, 2020)

I just noticed...the two buttons next to the touchpad? They're no longer clearly labelled, instead only having cryptic icons that don't at all say what they do.

This is something I criticise Microsoft for doing, what with their nonsensical "box overlaying another box" and "three lines" buttons meaning absolutely nothing to someone who hasn't used their crappy controllers at all. Sony should've kept the "OPTIONS" and "SHARE" (or whatever) text.

Also, the PlayStation button is now _actually_ a PlayStation button, instead of just a regular button with the PlayStation logo printed on it. Nice!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 14, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I just noticed...the two buttons next to the touchpad? They're no longer clearly labelled, instead only having cryptic icons that don't at all say what they do.
> 
> This is something I criticise Microsoft for doing, what with their nonsensical "box overlaying another box" and "three lines" buttons meaning absolutely nothing to someone who hasn't used their crappy controllers at all. Sony should've kept the "OPTIONS" and "SHARE" (or whatever) text.
> 
> Also, the PlayStation button is now _actually_ a PlayStation button, instead of just a regular button with the PlayStation logo printed on it. Nice!


Oh that too. IDK why they even use OPTIONS and SHARE, that confused me to all hell on the PS4. hey fuckheads, have you heard of start and SELECT?? *FUCKING USE IT!!! *
Also i hate that playstation button. it was perfectly fine on the PS4, now it just looks ugly and clicky and i don't want to touch it. I just want to play the game dammit.
Why are controllers nowadays so imperfect. Switch pro has a shitty dpad, xbox doesn't even have gyro, and ps5 doesn't even improve upon ps4. PS4's controller already had some flaws (looking at you symmetrical analog placement and shit battery life) But the dualsense just doubles down on those flaws.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2020)

if it ain't broke don't fix it.
just give it a crappier design


----------

